#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Monks on Petaling street.

## WujouMao

i was just wondering if these monks that hang around Jalang Petaling in KL asking for money are real monks, cos i always thought it was against their teachings to beg. i even saw some white girls hang over 10 RM, directy into their hands, and they were wearing skimpy clothing. its this that makes me wonder if they are just normal folk with a shaved head, working for a syndicate. of course i could be wrong, and just wai to them if they are the real McCoy, but not except any 'buddha gifts' in exchange for money.

----------


## Happyman

Organised begging gangs - see my previous post re KL Visa run !

----------


## Mr Brown

Totally what happyman says, I saw one cnut several times come down the KSR of all places after dark - he made a lot from the tourists

----------


## WujouMao

its the orange uniform that you think has some kind of respect. i guess thats why people fall for them. in fact, i'm sorry to say this, i too would say i got scammed by a bogus monk when i was in korea. he gave me a plastic card with buddhist stuff on them, then gavem e a book which had lots of people names in and the price they gave him. i cant remeber how much i paid for that. 

also when i was in KL last time, i ate in a burmese restaurant. an old women comes in wearing white and hovers over to my table. i gave her 3 RM in her hand and she gave me a rope bracelet. then she goes over to the other table where there is a burmese man eating and he puts 2 RM in the alm bowl, and i just think oh shit, i touched her when i shouldn't of.

now looking at today with the bogus monks in petaling street, i just completly ignore them, even if they are wearing orange or white and look real. i have seen plenty of real monks in thailand, cambodia & laos who would never ever dream of doing this, as no doubt they're be arrested and de robbed.

----------


## bustak

yeah, I saw these cats all over KL too:


seemed rather orchestrated, not sure by who. 

I recall seeing something similar to this  in Kyoto, Japan.

----------


## terry57

Every time I'm on Petlang street the same pretend monks are there, I give them a wide berth as they shit me begging in the robes.

----------


## boatboy

I gave one a few ringit to fuck off and got the coloured bracelet

Never got bothered again, flashed the bracelet(badge) when they neared and end of story

----------


## DrAndy

ooh, tough guy  ^

they are members of a sect that is hardly recognised, except by themselves

probably illegal to beg in Malaysia, but they say they accept donations for their cards

----------


## boatboy

> ooh, tough guy  ^


Hardly

i just found the few ringit a small price for immunity during my holiday

Your point?




> they are members of a sect that is hardly recognised, except by themselves


Not according to other posters here and a quick google search brings up a fair bit of supporting opinion

Fake Monk Scam

Sure, some may be real, but possibly a whole lot aren't and at no stage did I treat any with disrespect.

----------


## terry57

Unfortunately these monks are as fake as the eye in Willy's cock.  :mid: 

I'll be back on Petlang street in a few days,  I might just grab one on his sweaty bolliks for being a tosser and giving out those crap bracelets.   :ourrules: 


That'S after I've had a few big bottles of freezing cold Guinness at my favourite watering hole.

Rolands is the place so give it a crack punters.  :Smile:

----------


## masuk

I was stopped by a monk outside a train station in KL late last year.  He asked for money, and showed me who had donated that day. It listed people from various nationalities, and all had donated sums in excess of $50.00.

talk about a w*nker!  Who does he expect to believe that the average donation is that much!  It has rather jaded my opinion about these guys.

----------


## mr Fred

Saw the buggers and was conned out of a couple of RM on my second day (First visit) to KL in 2005.
They had a go every time after that but never managed to screw a cracker out of me again.

----------


## good2bhappy

in Penang as well

----------


## kingwilly

I never saw them...

----------


## good2bhappy

chulia

----------


## mr Fred

> I never saw them...


They take their robes off in the brothels so it's hard to tell them apart from the other customers.

----------


## Pol the Pot

What's wrong with making money of tourists?

Just kidding, friends.

They need to be thrown into the next longkang. Don't feel shy to tell them to fuck off. I do it all the time. And I don't care whether they're real monks or fake ones, they're all beggars.

----------


## terry57

Just returned from KL after 10 days staying in Chinatown again.

Same monks male and female doing the rounds giving out those shit bracelets for a donation.

As usual I gave them fok all but did give to the disabled people who I enjoy trying to help a bit.

Thing was that there where plenty of newbies around that did donate to the monks and that's why they always hang around Chinatown as its always full of newbies.

Good coin for them as food is cheap as fok there.

----------


## Capex

Was in China Town in KL a couple of months ago and decided to have a chat to one of the fake monks as I had seen them touting for business in the restaurant that I was eating/drinking at. Said monk told me , in Thai, that he was going back to Bangkok "next month" for a holiday but would be back. I would hazard a guess that he never left and continues to ply his "trade" to this day in the same place. I did warn a couple of Aussie tourists who I was chatting to, who had already " donated to the cause". They were a trifle scandalized that anybody would use religion as a scam. (Naive does come to mind).

----------


## Pol the Pot

> ...
> 
> They were a trifle scandalized that anybody would use religion as a scam. (Naive does come to mind).


Why would Buddhists be less 'scammy' than Catholics, Muslims or Jews?

LOL!

----------


## genghis61

In Chinatown now, and yes the 'monks' were out begging last night; having contributed last time then reading news re the scam - no!
off topic - but am in what has to be one of the busiest internet cafes - open 24hrs just off Petaling . . . 60pcs and i had to wait till someone finished, 2pm on a Friday. 11pm last night and about 30 in use. May earn more than a begging monk.

----------


## saisu27

i guess it helps us in one way or rather to donate!

----------


## Pol the Pot

It doesn't.

It only makes you feel good superficially.

----------


## Cujo

> i guess it helps us in one way or rather to donate!


Donate is one thing, get scammed is another.

----------


## terry57

In 12 days time I'll be back in China Town having a lovely cold long neck of my favorite nectar at Rolands restaurant .

1st thing I'll see is the fake monks and they will come up to me offering there crap bracelet and expecting a wedge.  Same dudes and the same dudets.

What will they get ?

Absolutely fok all same as last and the time before that and the time before that.   :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

^ wot about next time?  everyone deserves a break, even if just a leg

----------


## johnshelly12

ering if these monks that hang around Jalang Petaling in KL asking for money are real monks, cos i always thought it was against their teachings to beg. i even saw some white girls hang over 10 RM, directy into their hands, and they were wearing skimpy clothing. its this that makes me wonder if they are just normal folk with a shaved head, working for a syndicate. of course i could be wrong, and just wai to them if they are the real McCoy, but not except any 'buddha gifts' in exchange for money.

----------

